# DVI oder Displayport?



## babossa75 (17. Oktober 2012)

hallo zusammen,

Nach einigen Schwierigkeiten bei der Monitorwahl, bin ich nun beim DEll Ultrasharp 2412 gelandet. Ich bin mit dem gerät wirklich sehr zufrieden.

Nun aber zu meiner frage. Wie sollte ich ihn am besten für die Bildqualität anschließen. Und vor allem Wo ist der unterschied zwischen DVI und Displayport?
Zzt ist er per DVI angeschloßen, ist die qualität über DP besser oder wie verhält sich das?

Ich hab hier leider keine für mich zufriedenstellende Antwort über die suche gefunden.


----------



## Hideout (17. Oktober 2012)

Da ergibt sich kein Unterschied weil es beide digitale Anschlüsse sind.


----------



## Locuza (17. Oktober 2012)

babossa75 schrieb:


> Nun aber zu meiner frage. Wie sollte ich ihn am besten für die Bildqualität anschließen. Und vor allem Wo ist der unterschied zwischen DVI und Displayport?
> Zzt ist er per DVI angeschloßen, ist die qualität über DP besser oder wie verhält sich das?


Von der subjektiven Wahrnehmung her solltest du keinen Unterschied wahrnehmen können, theoretisch _könnte _DP ein besseres Bild liefern. 
Die Unterschiede sind zahlreich z.B. Latenz, Bandbreite, weniger Signalrauschen,  Erweiterbarkeit des Standards, offener Standard, Größe des Steckers, Möglichkeiten der Datenübertagung, Unterstütze Formate usw. 

Wie erwähnt, subjektiv sollte für das menschliche Auge kein Unterschied wahrgenommen werden, aber falls es dein Gewissen beruhigt kannst du auch einfach den Monitor mal per DP anschließen.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2012)

> Ich hab hier leider keine für mich zufriedenstellende Antwort über die suche gefunden.


Deshalb macht es Sinn sich erst mal die angepinnten Themen anzuschauen. 
Wir haben ein umfangreiches Monitor-FAQ.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## babossa75 (19. Oktober 2012)

danke für eure antworten.

@ pain: wenn ich die suchfunktion nutze und sie mir trotz aller stichworte kein zufriedenstellende antwort liefert muß ich fragen 
           aber ich werds mir merken


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

> @ pain: wenn ich die suchfunktion nutze und sie mir trotz aller  stichworte kein zufriedenstellende antwort liefert muß ich fragen
> aber ich werds mir merken


Manchmal hat Suchfunktion so ihre Macken oder Tage an denen sie einfach nicht will.


----------

